# Mijn eerste Rolex!



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dag WUS-ers!

Na vier jaar in de weer te zijn met horloges heb ik gisteren mijn eerste Rolex gekocht! 
Helaas hebben mijn twee prachtige Omega's het veld moeten ruimen (een RVS met blauwe wijzerplaat Geneve en een Staal-gouden Constellation pie pan), maar ik ben dan ook uitzonderlijk blij met mijn Datejust 1601.

Een mooi klassiek klokje, met 'karakter' (gedragen, maar ik maak me nu veel minder zorgen dat er een krasje op komt!:-!), maar precies binnen mijn budget. Ik heb hem gisteren opgehaald bij Roos Beumkes in Arnhem en hem voor een eerlijke prijs meegekregen. Voor zover ik na kan gaan is hij helemaal origineel, met 1575 uurwerk, datumschijf met open 6 en 9, en 62510H bracelet met 555 end links. De dial is echt prachtig en de kleur verschilt per lichtval.

Ik heb hem 18 uur geleden opgehaald en hij loopt nu op +5 seconden. In mijn ogen best prima! Zit er alleen nog over te denken om hem op leer te dragen. Iemand hier suggesties voor?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

mooi klokje, veel draagplezier gewenst!
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice Jelle, mooie DJ!

Grtz


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Goed gedaan. Het offer van de twee Omega's is niet voor niets geweest ! ;-)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Netjes Jelle, gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dixit said:


> Goed gedaan. Het offer van de twee Omega's is niet voor niets geweest ! ;-)


Pfoe, gelukkig niet! Leuk dat ik mijn Constellation Pie Pan heb ingeruild voor een 1601, die ook een Pie Pan element heeft. Geeft mooie diepte aan de plaat vind ik!

Een ding wat me opvalt is dat twee uurmarkers een beetje verkleurd zijn, die op 10 uur en op 4 uur. Het zal geen kwaad kunnen, de plaat ziet er verder als nieuw uit, maar waar kan dit op duiden? Leeftijd? Of toch vocht?
Hij loopt op +7sec in de eerste 24 uur, dus het uurwerk doet zijn werk prima!


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Mooi klokkie!

Ik bewandel de omgekeerde weg. Ik had een Rolex(ik denk ongeveer hetzelfde model, midden jaren 70??)
Was van mijn opa. Mijn vader heeft hem verkocht en een AP quantieme perputual calender voor aangeschaft.
Nu krijg ik binnenkort een oude omega(mijn overleden opa`s andere horloge).

Kan nie wachten!!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Mooie aanwinst!! 

Zou er een mooie cognac kleur opzetten.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Mooie aanwinst!!
> 
> Zou er een mooie cognac kleur opzetten.


Zit ik ook aan te denken. Heb via Rolexforums iemand gevonden die zelf solid end links maakt die combineren met een leren band. Dan heb je dat gat er niet zo tussen zitten. Denk dat ik die eerst even aan ga schaffen.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Mooie aanwinst! Ook al had ik je dit natuurlijk al verteld ;-)
Ik zou zeggen laat die endlinks lekker voor wat het is en zet er gewoon rechtstreeks een bruine lederen band aan.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Prachtig, hele goede keuze. Over verkleuringen zou ik me niet druk maken. Op deze leeftijd mag er best een krasje en vlekje op zitten:-!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gefeliciteerd, Jelle, fraaie aanwinst.

Gek genoeg ben ik geen Rolex fan maar na jaren is ditzelfde model (bouwjaar '60) toch op mijn verlanglijstje terecht gekomen. Niet aan top, maar toch, dus ik houd mijn ogen open.

En ik wil mij aansluiten bij wat al gezegd is door anderen: cognac kleurige of "honey-brown" krokodil band, rechtstreeks op het horloge (geen gedoe met end-links).

Veel draagplezier.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Jelle86 said:


> Zit ik ook aan te denken. Heb via Rolexforums iemand gevonden die zelf solid end links maakt die combineren met een leren band. Dan heb je dat gat er niet zo tussen zitten. Denk dat ik die eerst even aan ga schaffen.


Zou er geen end-links opzetten,... wordt die veel te massief. Dit is een mooi klassiek horloge. Zelfs op de nieuwere modellen vind ik het niet mooi staan. Hier een voorbeeld van een Date-just met een IWC band. Horloge niet van mij, heb enkel de band gegeven, want die had ik nog over.


Rolex Datejust 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Rolex Datejust 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

104RS said:


> Mooie aanwinst! Ook al had ik je dit natuurlijk al verteld ;-)
> Ik zou zeggen laat die endlinks lekker voor wat het is en zet er gewoon rechtstreeks een bruine lederen band aan.


Kom je vanavond een kijkje nemen met een bak koffie?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, Jelle, fraaie aanwinst.
> 
> Gek genoeg ben ik geen Rolex fan maar na jaren is ditzelfde model (bouwjaar '60) toch op mijn verlanglijstje terecht gekomen. Niet aan top, maar toch, dus ik houd mijn ogen open.
> 
> ...


Om eerlijk te zijn heb/had ik ook niks met Rolex. Ik was met name fan van Omega's (en nog steeds) en zat er eigenlijk aan te denken om een Speedmaster Pro te gaan kopen.
Al m'n dresswatches verkocht om er zo een te kopen, maar toen had ik geen dressy klokjes meer. Wat rond gaan kijken en bij deze klassieker uitgekomen. Speedmaster Pro staat nog steeds hoog op de lijst, maar het budget is weer even 0, dus dat zal nog even gaan duren.

Krokodil vind ik een goede suggestie. Maar zit er ook aan te denken om een iets speelser leren bandje te kopen.

Ik vind dit erg mooi bijvoorbeeld:









Alleen geen idee hoe zo'n bandje heet dat bij de lugs aan de buitenzijde gestickt is!  En bij deze foto vind ik ook geen info helaas.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Kom je vanavond een kijkje nemen met een bak koffie?












Het was kort maar krachtig, mooie klok die Datejust |>


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

104RS said:


> Het was kort maar krachtig, mooie klok die Datejust |>


Als we een jaar geleden hadden afgesproken hadden we allebei een Vostokje aan de pols gehad. Gaat hard dit jaar!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Elke keer als ik dit topic in de lijst zie, lees ik "Mijn eerste Rolex".
Wat denk je, gaan er meer komen? In mijn geval weet ik zeker dat mijn eerste niet de laatste is 

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Als we een jaar geleden hadden afgesproken hadden we allebei een Vostokje aan de pols gehad. Gaat hard dit jaar!


Ik had vorige week anders nog een Vostok om b-)


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> Elke keer als ik dit topic in de lijst zie, lees ik "Mijn eerste Rolex".
> Wat denk je, gaan er meer komen? In mijn geval weet ik zeker dat mijn eerste niet de laatste is
> 
> Groeten,
> Martin


Haha, scherp Martin. Toen ik mijn eerste omega had, duurde het een paar maanden voor de tweede er ook was..  Alleen staat mijn budget niet toe dat ik dat met rolexen nog eens dunnetjes over doe!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Jelle86 said:


> Haha, scherp Martin. Toen ik mijn eerste omega had, duurde het een paar maanden voor de tweede er ook was..  Alleen staat mijn budget niet toe dat ik dat met rolexen nog eens dunnetjes over doe!


Niet elke paar maanden, dat snap ik. 
Maar, nu weet ik waar de aantrekkingskracht vandaankomt. En dus heb ik er nog wel een paar hoog op de wishlist staan. Een 1675 bijvoorbeeld. Maar die is al twee 2x zo duur als een 1601. Een 1803 wil ik ook nog erg graag. En natuurlijk ooit een daytona 
Maar bovenaan staat nog steeds een IWC Cal. 89


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Zo'n klassieker zou het goed doen met en bruin leren band, niet te donker. Struisvogel wellicht? Of iets meer excotisch als Olifanten leer? In elk geval zou ik zelf niet voor iets heel glimmends gaan


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

JeanPaul Menicucci is de koning van deze stijl banden - JeanPaul Menicucci, leather straps


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Dale Vito said:


> JeanPaul Menicucci is de koning van deze stijl banden - JeanPaul Menicucci, leather straps


Mooie bandjes maar een ruk site. Leuk design maar navigeert niet echt lekker. Geen prijzen, geen shop, links die niet werken etc.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dale Vito said:


> JeanPaul Menicucci is de koning van deze stijl banden - JeanPaul Menicucci, leather straps


Thanks! Waardeloze website inderdaad, maar ik hou hem even in gedachten. Mijn rolex is al vier weken weg voor service en het kan nog even duwen voor ie weer terug is. Eerst maar eens wachten tot hij er is voor ik een band koop.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dan zou ik iig nog maar even snel doorduwen! 

Zou idd lekker de tijd nemen voor een mooie band. Soms kan een kleine tint verschil of juist in de structuur een wereld van verschil maken. Heb zelf nu erg veel banden thuis liggen die niks aan het doen zijn. Juist doordat sommige het toch net niet waren. Zou ook gewoon binnenstappen bij enkele juweliers met bijvoorbeeld een Hirsch ed. zodat je iig kunt vergelijken.


----------

